# could somebody offer some advise about my audi 2001 a6 2.7t



## jettagli2005 (Dec 14, 2009)

i am putting the car back together and there is 2 sensors that bolt up on the back of the intake one is orange or red and it has a metal line that goes to a bolt sort of that looks like the end of the sotering iron i think its for the tempature but i am not sure where it plugs into please help!!!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

EGT exhaust gas temp sensors. Very expensive(don't ask) The one end goes into manifold and the other pugs into the connector


----------

